
Should We Be Having Kids in the Age of Climate Change? - clumsysmurf
http://www.npr.org/2016/08/18/479349760/should-we-be-having-kids-in-the-age-of-climate-change
======
andreiw
It may sound a bit brash, but ultimately this is navel gazing. I accept your
desire to take yourself out of the gene pool (yet don't really understand it),
but this pseudo-scientific and pseudo-moralistic nonsense must be some form of
apoptosis within a senescent society experiencing an existential crisis. The
real question you should be asking is why you think your society, culture,
nation or state should dig itself a grave.

~~~
internaut
It is masochism masquerading as righteousness.

It is not news that people can be sadists in groups, but collective masochism
is insufferable.

------
sattoshi
This is why it's important to draw a clear line between science and
ideologies.

------
tonyedgecombe
We've been told we need to change our personal behaviour to avoid climate
change for years now but that clearly hasn't worked.

It's time we moved on from trying to shame individuals to making some concrete
policy decisions such as taxing carbon.

------
wrong_variable
No need to make it more complicated than it it:

The problem can be simple modeled as the prisoner's dilemma or more commonly
known as the "Tragedy of the Commons".

Its quite unfair to ask Europeans and Americans to cut back on having kids
when we are not setting some limits to the Pakistanis, Nigerians, Indians ..
etc.

